# Seroquel



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

So I'm thinking of asking my psych next week to start me on a low dose of seroquel in addition to my lexapro... still not sure if lexapro is doing anything positive-only been on for 8 weeks- I want to hear positive seroquel stories!!


----------



## ReiTheySay (Aug 5, 2016)

I know you want some positive stuff about it. But, I'd really like to share with you my experience with it having DP.

Sorry if this is just gonna upset you.

I was on seroquel 300 mg two years ago, alone. Now although that's what all antipsychotics do,seorquel is very very sedating. It is quite numbing, it makes you feel extra spaced out, your brain feels like it's not functioning properly, and everything is foggy. that in mind, I think it really makes DP/DR way, way worse. Everyone is different, of course, but I believe seroquel is just known for that. Personally, I've been tapering off the dose for a while now, and I cannot tell you how much difference that made. I also used to have extreme constant electric shocks all throughout my body right after I take it, and random nerve movements/jerks that were very concerning and uncomfortable. though I still have these now after lowering it but much less often and extreme, and I'm just thankful for that at this point.

I really don't think it's a good choice for DP/DR sufferers. Of course, you can try, and who knows...

Hope everything goes well for you regardless  best of luck!


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

I appreciate your story thanks! I just don't know what to do anymore


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Any anti psychotic used to treat anxiety related issues should only be taken in very low doses...

300mg of seroquel was way too high (That dosage is usually only for schizophrenia or bi polar mania) 25 to 50 mg max should only be considered for anxiety problems....No wonder you felt totally zonked....

Its no cincidence that you have lowered your dose and now feel alot better....

Whoever prescribed that large a dose to treat an anxiety disorder is a total f*****g idiot.......


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi Caseyb086,

I'm in the same boat as you. Had this since I was 14, but dealing with a severe relapse since about Feb.

A lot of people have had success with atypical anti psychotics with SSRIs. With Lexapro and Seroquel coming up more than any other, I think its probably the best place to start.

Sick of messing about with the NHS, they've been no help, going to see a private psychiatrist and try this combo myself.

How long was it till you saw an improvement Eddy?


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

Yeah I've seen quite a few positive stories- I know everyone is different so I'm hoping I will get some relief from adding seroquel. If it doesn't work I really don't know what's next


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

I improved within a week after starting the Atypical

many years ago now....still on the same low dose years later with no issues....Tried a couple of times to come off it during particularly good periods but the DP came back just as bad as ever....

Will be on this drug for life...

Small price to pay though...

Also take a low dose anti depressant which really helps with mood and obsessive thinking...

Anti depressants on their own do nothing for me....They simply compliment my Atypical (Sulpiride) which does all the hard work and keeps me in check...


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm hoping I acheive similar results. Because I'm at the end of my rope  I could definitely accept Taking meds the rest of my life as long as they help me feel normal again!! I've been in dp hell for tooo long I don't even know what normal is anymore


----------

